# Broken Ankle, What do I do to occupy my time>



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well Yesterday I was playing a game of Rugby and got hit the wrong way in the first game of the season! 

Now I cant do a lot since well I broke my ankle and I'm stuck in a cast and cant go anywhere without crutches, I was suppose to start work today at an office installation and relocation lifting and moving office furniture but I cant do that and Im getting bored... First day and Im not sure what to do.

Possible Ideas Ive come up with:
Watch Netflix
Read a book or 2
Watch the markets

But I can only do that for so long and the doc says I will be out for around 6 weeks. Any ideas as to what I should do?


A couple photos of my injury


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It's an ankle. When my daughter broke her femur (whole leg cast) she was up on crutches the next day. By the end of the week, she'd figured out how to walk without crutches and got on with her life to he best of her abilities (she had to give up sports, but basically kept doing what she wanted). 

Btw, she was seven years old at the time. Of course, she didn't want to sit around all day watching TV or playing video games...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

(i have no idea how this post arrived in this place in the thread, i was trying to edit No (7) in the message)


1) watch the playoffs with the cmf team on the stanley cup thread. There are some amazingly knowledgeable fans in this forum & they write about hockey with plenty of live excitement. You won't go wrong, it'll be a ringside seat.

2) spend time scheming how to get all the girls, sisters, mothers, aunts & grandmothers to wait on you hand & foot.

baths from girlfriends (you have to keep that cast dry so baths are a challenge) could become creative & memorable experiences.

the ladies should not be bringing you extra munchies to scarf down, though, no matter how delicious. You won't be active enough to work off the calories, so drop broad hints to head the girlfriends in the right directions.

sporty hand-knitted socks from the mamas, aunties & grannies for when the ankle recovers would also be appropriate get-well gifts.

3) learn how to work out on crutches. Is there a video about this?

4) if not, create the video.

5) learn how to film & edit videos if these skills are not already in your repertoire.

6) now is the perfect time to bone up even more than you already have on the range of investment opportunities in health care. This'll take longer than 6 weeks.

7) bad idea about a skateboard.

8) the hospital will likely refer you to its hospital physio clinic for one visit after the cast comes off. One visit is likely all they can spare, however one visit won't be enough. Your leg muscles will have atrophied. Since you're young & presumably healthy, the muscles will quickly rebuild, good as new or better. 

if it were my child, i'd be sending him or her to an orthopaedic physiotherapist specializing in sports injuries & rehabilitation. If you're in a big city, the school of physiotherapy at whatever national university can refer you to their graduates, who are working in these clinics. U of T physio graduates are probably excellent, for example, so you'd want to find the ones working in sports clinics.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Carry on with life as normal.

[video]https://youtu.be/C_PrjCVccrw?t=7m30s[/video]


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

aww, Ag Driver, did you realize he's only 17?

if it were my kid i'd spoil him rotten for 2-3 days. He'd be fine after that.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> aww, Ag Driver, did you realize he's only 17?
> 
> if it were my kid i'd spoil him rotten for 2-3 days. He'd be fine after that.


Are you suggesting I'm heartless? :biggrin:

He may be 17 ... but also a Rugby player! I used to play Rugby in my younger years. No such thing as sympathy .... any time I had broke, sprained, or bled out ... I was put back in right away! Nowadays, I can't afford to get an injury, so I no longer play.

My best advice is to seek proper physio and rehabilitation for that ankle once the cast is off. Ankles and Knees tend to be pretty serious and long term if they are not treated seriously. You have 6 weeks to research this.


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ag Driver said:


> He may be 17 ... but also a Rugby player! I used to play Rugby in my younger years. No such thing as sympathy .... any time I had broke, sprained, or bled out ... I was put back in right away! Nowadays, I can't afford to get an injury, so I no longer play.


When I first got hit I was on the ground and was in pain but I thought I just rolled my ankle so I rolled over and tried to talk cause I still wanted to play but I put weight on it and felt something like pop or move or something and the pain was to much and I dropped back to the ground


----------

